# Funny electric bicycle



## retrodog (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like they show the motor mounted on the wrong side of the forks, unless they are planning on going in reverse.


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

The parts used on this bike are commonly used on electric RC airplanes. The motor is a DC brushless outrunner and can be reversed simply by switching any 2 of the 3 leads to the motor. The controller uses an inductive sensing that automatically adjusts the timing of the motor. So it really doesn't matter what side of the bike this motor gets mounted.


----------



## retrodog (Sep 17, 2007)

Joey said:


> The parts used on this bike are commonly used on electric RC airplanes. The motor is a DC brushless outrunner and can be reversed simply by switching any 2 of the 3 leads to the motor. The controller uses an inductive sensing that automatically adjusts the timing of the motor. So it really doesn't matter what side of the bike this motor gets mounted.


I believe I said "forks", not "bike".

And I was looking at it from a physics perspective. 

In any case, I got dyslexic for that moment. The motor is indeed attatched to the correct side of the forks. Sorry for my confusion.


----------

